# Touareg - Wheels



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Touareg Fitments - Wheels*










*SEARCH WHEELS BY VEHICLE - TOUAREG*
*17, 18 & 19"* By Weight
26-27 LBS 
*17*X7.5 5-130 ET55 VW ATI S5 149.00
** 17" Does Not fit the TDI*

*18"* By Weight
28-29 LBS 
*18*X8 5-130 ET55 ATI S5 239.00 
18X8 5-130 ET47 MODA R9 279.00 
30-31 LBS 
18X8 5-130 ET47 MODA R8 289.00 
34-35 LBS 
18X8 5-130 ET47 MODA R10 299.00 
18X9 5-130 ET52 MODA R10 309.00

*19"* By Weight
36-37 LBS 
*19*X8 5-130 ET47 MODA R10 339.00
38-39 LBS 
19X9 5-130 ET52 MODA R10 369.00

 
You'll probably also want 4 of each of these TPMS
Sensors & Valve Stems. These are OEM Beru and
allow full use of your TPMS for you winter package.
Make sure you mention them when ordering.

4....RDE005 *BERU* TPMS 433MHZ (HI-OUTPUT) 85.00 
4....RDV001 *BERU* 43MM LONG VALVE STEM 7.00
*** Be sure to turn off the TPMS system when transporting an
extra Wheel/Tire pkg., or transport seperately. Otherwise the 4 
extra transmitters overload the systems' receiver and send it into
a fault mode. If this happens you will lose the TPMS in the computer
menu. Just turn the system off before getting the new tire/wheel pkg.
close to the vehicle, reactivating it after everything is completed.
....








Otherwise, unloading the dismounted tires and moving them
well away from the vehicle, all you have to do is go back in
the memory system, turn on the tire pressure monitor, and
tell it to learn the new inflations. A customer, pulled the
fuses to the TPMS, went thru a start/restart cycle, and the
TPMS reappeared in the menu. You then have to wait until
you have gone thru a series of restarts for the TPMS fault
to cancel out -- maybe 15 to 20. Then just enter your
inflation pressures and tell the system to learn, and
you are back to green.
# = Discontinued but currently in stock
Prices Subject to Change
Check  for
up to date pricing.
OEM Wheel Info, Weights, Photos & Repair
Load Carrying Capacity vs Air Pressure
Wheel and Tire Package Benefits
Mk IV Wheel Gallery
Winter - Touareg
the Wheel Thread
Wheel Weights
VAG Tire Sizes
Bolt Pattern

.
.

..............



As Moderator of The Wheel & Tire Forum, I ask
that if you require my technical input, please
include my name, *Eric* as the 1st word in your
post/question Topic Title.
If at all possible, Please refrain from Emailing Me.


_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 4:16 PM 5-10-2005_


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Touareg - Wheels 20, 21 & 22"*









*SEARCH WHEELS BY VEHICLE - TOUAREG*
*20"* By Weight
32-33 LBS 
*20*X9.5 5-130 ET48 MM A-SUV 339.00
34-35 LBS 
20X10 5-130 ET62 SSR GT3 749.00
36-37 LBS 
20X9.5 5-130 ET60 ATI INOX 429.00
20X8.5 5-130 ET41 ATI MAGNUM 429.00
38-39 LBS 
20X10 5-130 ET60 ATI MAGNUM 459.00
20X9.5 5-130 ET60 ATI PRESA 399.00 Sil 459.00 Blk
20X10 5-130 ET55 MM CUP3GT 379.00
40+ LBS 
20X10 5-130 ET45 ATI MAGNUM 459.00 

*21"* By Weight
38-39 LBS 
*21*X10.5 5-130 ET56 BBS RXII 1076.00

......*22X10 5-130 ET60 AT Italia INOX 599.00*
*22"* By Weight
40+ LBS 
*22*X10 5-130 ET60 ATI PRESA 559.00 Sil 569.00 Blk
22X10 5-130 ET60 ATI MAGNUM 599.00
22X10 5-130 ET50 ATI MAGNUM 599.00







_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 4:24 PM 5-10-2005_


----------

